# The Willows Raised Apple Pancake



## Raine (Jan 24, 2005)

The Willows RAISED APPLE PANCAKE
Yield: 6 servings  

   2 T Oat Flour - (just grind up oats in a small food processor)
   2 T Cake Flour (*Cook's Note: use low-gluten - keeps it from getting tough) 
1/4  t  Baking Powder 
1/4  t  Salt 
   1  t  ground Cinnamon 
1/2  t  freshly Ground Nutmeg 

   4     Jumbo Eggs - separated  
   4 oz Buttermilk 
   2 T  Sugar
   2     large Apples - peeled and grated (recommended: Golden Delicious) 
   2 T  Lemon Juice
   2 T  Butter 
          Cinnamon - for sprinkling 
   4 T  Walnuts - chopped 
          Powdered Sugar - for sprinkling 
         Special equipment: 10" ovenproof non-stick frying pan 

Preheat oven to 350 

Combine the Flours, Baking Powder, Salt, Cinnamon and fresh Nutmeg - 
mix together in a bowl. 

Beat the Egg Yolks until foamy and stir in the Buttermilk. 
Add the Dry Flour Ingredients to the Wet ones and mix until well incorporated. 

Grate the Apples and squeeze the Lemon Juice over the Grated Apple. 
Pour the Egg/Buttermilk Batter into the Apple mixture. 

Whip the Egg Whites to stiff peaks and slowly add the Sugar. 
Gently fold the Meringue into the Apple Batter mix. 

Melt 2 T Butter in a 10" oven proof non-stick frying pan. 
Pour in the Batter and sprinkle with the Cinnamon and Sugar. 

Toss on the chopped Walnuts and Bake in a 350 oven for 20 minutes. 
Remove and dust with Powdered Sugar or Splenda. 

Cut into wedges and serve immediately. 
Serving suggestion: Maple, Apple Cider and Nutmeg Syrups


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

I bet pancake would like this one. Thanks!


----------

